# CCleaner



## thanhkim (May 29, 2007)

Hey guys?

What do you think about CCleaner? I ran it and deleted all the files that it brought up, and then my computer had a serious error that even resulted in me losing internet connection. So I did a system restore, and everything is ok now.

Do you think it was CCleaner?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, CCleaner also has a Registry cleaner, did you use that feature?

Did it indicate duplicate files or unused files....anything specific like a filename would help us more...

If you stored some needed files in the Temp locations, that could have caused some problems, but normally removing temp files doesn't cause problems. Many people use that program, myself I prefer CleanUp! or ATFCleaner for temp file cleanup.


----------



## thanhkim (May 29, 2007)

I'm not sure if this will help. It's the log file.

Well, I can't attach anything. I'm not sure how to get it to you guys. When I try to open it, it asks me if I'm sure I want to add it to the registry.

I wonder why it's on here, since I did a system restore?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

That would be a Reg file, since it asks if you want to merge to the Registry, it's probably a backup of what it removed but I am not sure.

At this site you can only attach certain *filetypes* among those are .zip files so if you want, zip up a copy of the file and then attach it. Otherwise, if it is a reg file, you can make a COPY of it and then SAVE the COPY with a .txt extension and attach that....we do it that way all the time.

If the file is too large then not much you can do.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Please read ALL of this post about CCleaner

http://www.webuser.co.uk/forums/sho...hijackthis/Number/176685/an/0/view/collapsed/

And, here is how to restore what CCleaner took out, then, you can reset the items it cleans, so that it only removes temp files

*http://www.ccleaner.com/help/faq/show/?How_do_I_restore_registry_backups*


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

I have added some help with restoring what CCleaner removed so you should refresh the page, and go back to my reply just below this one to see the link to help restoring Registry backups with CCleaner


----------



## thanhkim (May 29, 2007)

thanks Guys. I merged them. Not sure though, since I did a system restore earlier.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, When you run apps like CCleaner, a Restore Point may be created so you may have Restored back, then added back from the Reg file, what was missing. Theory.


----------



## thanhkim (May 29, 2007)

hope so... its working ok so far here.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, OK, try things out for a while- if you need help, post back.


----------



## thanhkim (May 29, 2007)

only problem is that AI Booster sometimes won't open, gives me an error message when i start up. not that i use it, just that it never did that before.

but i've had no other problems yet, i guess.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

I'd say you were pretty darn lucky!


----------



## thanhkim (May 29, 2007)

I got the machine excepttion error again.

The error = ***STOP: 0x0000009C (0x000000047, 0x8054D5F0, 0XB2000000, 0X00070F0F)

The other thing is that my AI Booster, which always starts, sometimes won't open. That's not a big deal for me, since I don't overclock, but it still gives an error and won't open, so it might be related.

I was told it's possible I don't have the special drivers installed, but I'm not quite sure how to go about that yet. But I ran a HI-Jack this. Wondering if you guys might know what is going on.

Actually... I had uninstalled my soundcard driver and reinstalled it with a clean boot, and I thought that took care of it. But I had run a CCleaner which must have deleted crap that I needed, and so I got that error and restored all the stuff like you said... So I've really messed with my computer. Sometimes I think it would be easiest to just start over, wipe it all out, and start over... but I lost my registry for my CA Antivirus. IT was bought through a friend, so I can't get it back from them. But if need be, I will go that route. It may be simplest, huh? Do you think that would be the best route?

Here is the HiJack This:

- Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsu...?1175458018703
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsof...?1175462490875
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.5.0) - http://javadl-esd.sun.com/update/1.5...ws-i586-jc.cab
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: PFW - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\UmxWnp.Dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor V4 (AdobeActiveFileMonitor4.0) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 4.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: CA Personal Firewall ASEM - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Personal Firewall\capfasem.exe
O23 - Service: CaCCProvSP - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\ccprovsp.exe
O23 - Service: CAISafe - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\ISafe.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: CA Pest Patrol Realtime Protection Service (ITMRTSVC) - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\PPRT\bin\ITMRTSVC.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PPCtlPriv - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Spyware\PPCtlPriv.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: HIPS Event Manager (UmxAgent) - CA - C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxAgent.exe
O23 - Service: HIPS Configuration Interpreter (UmxCfg) - CA - C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxCfg.exe
O23 - Service: HIPS Firewall Helper (UmxFwHlp) - CA - C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxFwHlp.exe
O23 - Service: HIPS Policy Manager (UmxPol) - CA - C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxPol.exe
O23 - Service: VET Message Service (VETMSGNT) - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\VetMsg.exe


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, You only posted a small part of HJT log>

go to *Click here* to download HJTsetup.exe
Scroll down to find the *File Repository area* look on the upper right for *Download button*
Save HJTsetup.exe to your *desktop.*
Double click on the *HJTsetup.exe icon* on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This.* 
Continue to click *Next * in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Additional Tasks dialogue.*
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then save the log and then the log will open in Notepad.
Click on *"Edit > Select All" * then click on *"Edit > Copy" *to copy the entire contents of the log.
Paste the log in your next reply.
DO *NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required

If you had simply run CCleaner, and then restored what it removed, things might have gone better, but since you did a System Restore, and then merged the missing items from CCleaner's backup, things may not get better.

I really have no idea what else you can try, other than reinstalling whatever program or driver is giving you problems. 
It may get to the point that you do want to reinstall it all. That's always advisable if there are any other semi-irritating issues such as a big old hard drive with only one partition, a fresh install may give you an opportunity to make storage space for files, for instance.


----------



## thanhkim (May 29, 2007)

I think I might just start all over. But I'll send you this first. But if I start over, will you help me figure out the order to do things in? I've never got a computer running from scratch before. I have all my disks, though I think I'd like to see if some of my drivers are updated and all, so I'd like to make sure I have everything ok.

(i thihnk i have all my disks... i fear that the graphics card i have may not have a driver with it... not sure... i'll have to make sure.)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:29:37 AM, on 6/24/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxCfg.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxFwHlp.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxPol.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 4.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Personal Firewall\capfasem.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\ISafe.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\PPRT\bin\ITMRTSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\VetMsg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Personal Firewall\capfsem.exe
C:\WINDOWS\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareBot\SpywareBot.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative Professional\E-MU PatchMix DSP\EmuPatchMixDSP.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Spam\QSP-5.1.13.0\QOELoader.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Ai Booster\OverClk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\cctray\cctray.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\CAVRID.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 4.0\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Spyware\CAPPActiveProtection.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\ccprovsp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Sync Manager Unicode\CTSyncU.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\khalshared\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://sonrisebaptist.proboards47.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpywareBot] C:\Program Files\SpywareBot\SpywareBot.exe -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QOELOADER] "C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Spam\QSP-5.1.13.0\QOELoader.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Launch Ai Booster] "C:\Program Files\ASUS\Ai Booster\OverClk.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cctray] "C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\cctray\cctray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CAVRID] "C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\CAVRID.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cafwc] C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Personal Firewall\cafw.exe -cl
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 4.0\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SetDefaultMIDI] MIDIDef.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTSyncU.exe] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Sync Manager Unicode\CTSyncU.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpywareBot] C:\Program Files\SpywareBot\SpywareBot.exe -boot
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1175458018703
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1175462490875
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.5.0) - http://javadl-esd.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_11-windows-i586-jc.cab
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: PFW - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\UmxWnp.Dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor V4 (AdobeActiveFileMonitor4.0) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 4.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: CA Personal Firewall ASEM - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Personal Firewall\capfasem.exe
O23 - Service: CaCCProvSP - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\ccprovsp.exe
O23 - Service: CAISafe - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\ISafe.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: CA Pest Patrol Realtime Protection Service (ITMRTSVC) - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\PPRT\bin\ITMRTSVC.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PPCtlPriv - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Spyware\PPCtlPriv.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: HIPS Event Manager (UmxAgent) - CA - C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxAgent.exe
O23 - Service: HIPS Configuration Interpreter (UmxCfg) - CA - C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxCfg.exe
O23 - Service: HIPS Firewall Helper (UmxFwHlp) - CA - C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxFwHlp.exe
O23 - Service: HIPS Policy Manager (UmxPol) - CA - C:\Program Files\CA\SharedComponents\HIPSEngine\UmxPol.exe
O23 - Service: VET Message Service (VETMSGNT) - CA, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\CA Internet Security Suite\CA Anti-Virus\VetMsg.exe


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Please post this>

Open Hijack This and click on the "Open the Misc Tools section" button. Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. Click the "Save List" button. After you click the "Save List" button, you will be asked where to save the file. Pick a place to save it then the list should open in notepad. Copy and paste that list in a reply._

Asus' Ai Booster is readily available, but I would like to try to see the version you have installed...

If you know you have it on a CD, the motherboard CD probably, you could try uninstalling and then reinstalling it, or, if it does not appear in Add/Remove, you might find an uninstaller file in the C:\Program Files\ASUS\Ai Booster\ folder....

By the way, why if you are not overclocked, is this starting up/running?

C:\Program Files\ASUS\Ai Booster\OverClk.exe 

I also think you have at least part of another firewall/security program installed, so the list from HJT I asked for will help spot that.


----------



## thanhkim (May 29, 2007)

Hey... I did it... maybe it is overcloced at 1%, but I don't know how to switch it off. I'm more concernded about the occasional blue screens I get... would like to know all is stable before I start doing fun things with my computer. I want to get into recording music and doing photography and video. But I'm hoping that all is stable before I begin. Here it is:

Ad-Aware SE Personal
Adobe Flash Player ActiveX
Adobe Help Center 2.0
Adobe Photoshop Elements 4.0
Ai Booster
AmpliTube LE
ASUS_Ai_Proactive_Screensaver (E)
ASUSUpdate
Athlon 64 Processor Driver
CA Internet Security Suite
Cakewalk VST Adapter 4
CANON USB Video Driver
CCleaner (remove only)
CDDRV_Installer
Civilization III
Cool & Quiet
Creative MediaSource 5
Creative Removable Disk Manager
Creative System Information
Creative ZEN V Series (R2)
DreamStation DXi2
E-MU Audio Drivers
E-MU PatchMix DSP
Foxit Reader
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Hijackthis 1.99.1
HijackThis 1.99.1
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB926239)
hp deskjet 3320 series
hp deskjet 3320 series (Remove only)
InterActual Player
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 11
KhalSetup
Live 4.1.2
Logitech SetPoint
Marvell Miniport Driver
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
Nero OEM
Nero Suite
NVIDIA Drivers
PC Probe II
Proteus X LE
QuickTime for Windows (32-bit)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Excel 2007 (KB934670)
Security Update for Office 2007 (KB934062)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB933566)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB911564)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923689)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923694)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923789)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929123)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935840)
Smart Link 56K Voice Modem
SONAR LE
SpywareBot 1.5
Steinberg Cubase LE
TDS
upapp
Update for Office 2007 (KB932080)
Update for Office 2007 (KB933688)
Update for Office 2007 (KB934391)
Update for Office 2007 (KB934393)
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB927891)
Update for Windows XP (KB929338)
Update for Windows XP (KB930916)
Update for Windows XP (KB931836)
Update for Word 2007 (KB934173)
Virtual Cable Tester
WaveLab Lite
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 10 Hotfix - KB895316
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885884
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
Windows XP Hotfix - KB891781
ZENcast Organizer


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, You need to update Java plugin,here is how to:

Go to  * HERE * and download the latest version of java, it's the Java Runtime Environment 6.0, 
the fourth download down.
Once you have, Uninstall all the older versions
of Java JRE you see in Control Panel> Add/Remove Programs and install the new.

Your older copy is J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 11
Download the new one first, then
Uninstall 5.0 Update 11, before you install the newer version 6.

Also> *Uninstal----> Spywarebot 1.5*

Were you thinking it was *SpyBot Search and Destroy 1.4? *

The good one, is here: http://www.safer-networking.org/en/tutorial/index.html

Install, Update, and run a scan with it, just to see. It's a very good program to have. Be sure you do use the Immunize feature, right after you do Updates for it, click the Immunize button, when it finishes, click the *Green immunize tab at the top*


----------



## thanhkim (May 29, 2007)

I swear though, I paid money to have that spybot... or it could have been the adaware se that I paid for. let me think... dang... i hope i didn't mess up something paying for it. I dont' rememeber which one I paid for.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

See this>>> Spywarebot, find some info at the link below> scroll down the list of rogue software, it's between SpywareBomber and SpywareCleaner...

*http://spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm*
The real SpyBot Search and Destroy *should detect Spywarebot* try it and see.

There is no paid version of SpyBot S&D, there is a Premium version of AdAware though...and, that is good.


----------



## thanhkim (May 29, 2007)

yeah,... i looked. it was adaware i paid for.

thanks.


----------

